# BH CAT III venting



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

What brands do you guys use for CAT III venting? It needs to be +300F Rated.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Al 29-4c 

Good to 480F, I believe.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Forgot......Heat-Fab

I recommend the tee for testing flue gasses.


----------

